# Ammo question



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Since I seem to be having good luck with answers here on this forum I have just a couple more.

Could someone please tell me what this means on the side of an unopened green can that looks like a sardine can

240 Cartridges Cal .30 Ball M2 5 RD Clips Bandoleers Lot HXP 3010-73

I know it means 240 in the box and I looked up pictures of a bandoleer. I don't know what "ball M2" and the lot number mean. And I assume (hopefully not incorrectly) that it can be used in a 30-06. And the can looks kinda old. Being sealed, it should still be good, right? And I haven't asked but I'm afraid it's out of my price range. Could ya'll maybe give me a hint so I won't fall over when I find out the price.

and this on a box with a red slash across the front

20 Cartridges Tracer M-25 Caliber 30-06 Springfield U.S. Mil-Spec. Recovered Components Made in the U.S.A.

I know what a tracer is and 30-06 but what does "recovered components" mean? And the price on these is reasonable so I know I won't faint here. Actually, they are cheaper than I'd figured.

Thanks again.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

"Ball" is the type of powder. I've only ever seen FMJ (Full Metal Jacket) loaded when it's listed as ball. Recovered would mean there are made from pulled components with the powder replaced....Don't ask you wouldn't believe the bureaucratic BS. Five round clips would be for the Garand, AKA the "sproung" clips. Bandoleers are the cloth holders for the clips that are strung over the shoulder.



featherbottoms said:


> Since I seem to be having good luck with answers here on this forum I have just a couple more.
> 
> Could someone please tell me what this means on the side of an unopened green can that looks like a sardine can
> 
> ...


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

prometheus said:


> "....Don't ask you wouldn't believe the bureaucratic BS. Five round clips would be for the Garand, AKA the "sproung" clips..."



If I'm looking at a can what does that mean? Should the price be more than $250 for the can (figuring $1 each)? I don't know anything about a Garand. Can this be used in a Remington Model 760 30-06?


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

featherbottoms said:


> If I'm looking at a can what does that mean? Should the price be more than $250 for the can (figuring $1 each)? I don't know anything about a Garand. Can this be used in a Remington Model 760 30-06?


What is listed as the date of manufacture?


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

It is .30-06 probably from pre-Vietnam era period.

You can buy commercial ammo for <$1.00 per round so I would shy away from this. If you have a Garand, it may have be worth the premium to have the pre-loaded clips but since you don't you would have to strip the rounds to use them. 

The ammo sealed as it is is probably fine as longs as it has not been handled too much.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I don't know. In my first post I put everything that's on the can and since it's not opened I can't see inside.

Other than the warning about not using the can for food this is what's stenciled on the side:

240 Cartridges Cal .30 Ball M2 5 RD Clips Bandoleers Lot HXP 3010-73


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

How difficult is it to strip the rounds? Does that just mean taking them out of the bandoleer?

Nevermind. I looked up a picture of these. So they have that little strip on the bottom that holds them together.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

featherbottoms said:


> How difficult is it to strip the rounds? Does that just mean taking them out of the bandoleer?


The rounds should just push out like any other stripper clip. The clip is different from the cloth bandoleer.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Do not buy military surplus ammo if you are not SURE of what you are getting. Do not buy tracer ammo. Purchase one commercially made box each of several brands and bullet weights in a soft point type bullet. Fire them at a 100 yard target and keep records of everything. #1 is reliability. Does it cycle the action in an autoloader reliably? Any extraction problems, or is the recoil too much for hunting/defence use? Second is accuracy.
You may get lucky and the first box will be 100% reliable and as accurate as you feel that you can hold it on target. Then start stocking up with that brand and bullet type, marking each box with date purchased and storing in an army ammo can in a cool, dry, place. Save the brass to reload or sell/trade to someone who does.
I do not recommend spending $240 on 50+ year old ammo that may have been stored in a hot desert of jungle somewhere.
My first try would be Remington core-loct in 150 or 180 grain. If you ever use that rifle off the target range, you want to be 100% certain that it goes bang.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for being so patient. 

I remember seeing these stripper clips in the past but for some reason just didn't associate them with the same thing here.

As long as they will work in a 30-06 they will be worth having. There may come a time when I can't afford to buy any anymore.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

5 round clips means it is for the 03/03A3 Springfield. Not the Garand.

Cal .30 Ball M2 signifies that it is Mil-Spec ammo for 30-06 chambered firearms. 150 grain flat based full metal jacket bullet.

Lot HXP 3010-73 signifies that it is of Greek manufacture, made in 1973, and the particular batch is #3010.

The CMP has been selling that ammo for several years.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

megafatcat said:


> Do not buy military surplus ammo if you are not SURE of what you are getting. Do not buy tracer ammo. Purchase one commercially made box each of several brands and bullet weights in a soft point type bullet. Fire them at a 100 yard target and keep records of everything. #1 is reliability. Does it cycle the action in an autoloader reliably? Any extraction problems, or is the recoil too much for hunting/defence use? Second is accuracy.
> You may get lucky and the first box will be 100% reliable and as accurate as you feel that you can hold it on target. Then start stocking up with that brand and bullet type, marking each box with date purchased and storing in an army ammo can in a cool, dry, place. Save the brass to reload or sell/trade to someone who does.
> I do not recommend spending $240 on 50+ year old ammo that may have been stored in a hot desert of jungle somewhere.
> My first try would be Remington core-loct in 150 or 180 grain. If you ever use that rifle off the target range, you want to be 100% certain that it goes bang.


+1

I still kick myself for not buying more when my local hardware store had .308 and -06 ammo on sale for $7.99/20 a couple of years ago.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

oneokie said:


> 5 round clips means it is for the 03/03A3 Springfield. Not the Garand.
> 
> Cal .30 Ball M2 signifies that it is Mil-Spec ammo for 30-06 chambered firearms. 150 grain flat based full metal jacket bullet.
> 
> ...



Thank you. It's interesting to know what all that on the side means.

I looked at the CMP site and was shocked at the wait times for delivery on orders. I noticed they were sold out of the type I've asked about with a shipment not due until January.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Why military ammo? I would buy something that I can hunt with such as store bought. Good luck with your choice. Sam


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep, spend som etime on the CMP website, you can learn a LOT!! I am a member of a local club, and so can order anything I have money for. Since I don't have much money, that means I have ordered very little. Sure wish I hod re-arranged my priorities about 5 years ago. Sigh......


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

tamsam said:


> Why military ammo? I would buy something that I can hunt with such as store bought. Good luck with your choice. Sam


Simply because it's available. And I didn't know you couldn't use it for hunting game.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Whether you CAN legally use it for hunting depends on your state game laws. Generally speaking, military ammo(FMJ, anyway) isn't considered the best hunting ammo, but it's not necessarily illegal in all states.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

oneokie said:


> 5 round clips means it is for the 03/03A3 Springfield. Not the Garand.
> 
> Cal .30 Ball M2 signifies that it is Mil-Spec ammo for 30-06 chambered firearms. 150 grain flat based full metal jacket bullet.
> 
> ...


Bingo! We have a winner!

I have a spam can of this ammo. It preforms just fine in my M1903A1, M1917 Enfield, and M1 Garands.


----------



## Kingku69 (10 mo ago)

7.62mmFMJ said:


> It is .30-06 probably from pre-Vietnam era period.
> 
> You can buy commercial ammo for <$1.00 per round so I would shy away from this. If you have a Garand, it may have be worth the premium to have the pre-loaded clips but since you don't you would have to strip the rounds to use them.
> 
> The ammo sealed as it is is probably fine as longs as it has not been handled too much.


My garand will only take 8 round clips that go "sproung" after firing the last round. Pretty sure these are 5 round stripper clips


----------

